# What's the best way to clean up drywall dust?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Home Depot sells this device for about $35.00-$40.00 that you fill with water and use your vacuum to suck up the dust with. The dust goes into the water, not the vacuum. It's generally used to sand the drywall as it sucks up most of the dust at that point. but you shuold be able to adapt it temporaraly for such a small job.
Ron
It's called, "Sand & Kleen"


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

By a cloth filter. Sears sells a good one that will fit on your stinger


----------

